# How do you make your garlic bread?



## oppose (Apr 18, 2007)

how do you make your garlic bread? im trying to make something fancier then what i do.


----------



## PytnPlace (Apr 18, 2007)

I cut a loaf of Italian or French bread in half lengthwise.  I make a garlic butter (1 stick softened butter with 1 or more cloves pressed garlic, sometimes some herbs - fresh parsley, basil, etc.) and spread onto the cut bread and either bake or grill the bread.


----------



## Robo410 (Apr 18, 2007)

if you want to avoid the fat of butter:
roast a head of garlic drizzled in evoo in foil  in the oven 1 hr 300*  when cool, squeeze the soft garlic out and spead it on the hot crusty bread.

Another way is to make individual toasted slices and rub each with a clove of garlic.  the flavor will permeate the bread nicely. (1 or 2 cloves of garlic will do a whole loaf)


----------



## kadesma (Apr 18, 2007)

_My family loves any kind of garlic bread, after spreading with butter and garlic powder or cruched fresh garlic, we love to shave parmesan over the top and put it under the broiler..The grandkids fav is spread the bread with  a light coating of mayo, then top with your favorite grated cheese, cheddar,swiss,etc..Yummy, My very favorite requires an anchovy lover.. mash your anchovies in their oil, mix with crushed garlic and then melted butter, put on you bread and either broil or grill.._

_kadesma _


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2007)

Slice the bread, brush it with EVOO and toast on a cookie sheet under teh broiler.  Be careful, it burns quickly.   Take it out and rub the toast with a peeled whole clove of garlic.


----------



## Caine (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm unconvertional. I slice the bread, spread it with a generous amount of butter, sprinkle it with granulated garlic, sprinkle it with parmigiana, then stick it under the broiler until lightly tanned.


----------



## larry_stewart (Apr 18, 2007)

toss some shredded mozarella cheese on it for some variety.  Also, whatever you do, try and stay away from the precrushed, jarred garlic stuff.  My sister in law uses that and its just not the same


----------



## middie (Apr 18, 2007)

Slice the bread, brush it with EVOO and toast on a cookie sheet under teh broiler. Be careful, it burns quickly. Take it out and rub the toast with a peeled whole clove of garlic

This is how I make mine too. But on a lazy day I spread some butter on the bread and sprinkle some garlic powder on it.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Apr 18, 2007)

make garlic butter by whipping parsley, butter, lots of garlic, salt if needed, onion powder, thymne


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 19, 2007)

Robo410 said:
			
		

> if you want to avoid the fat of butter:
> roast a head of garlic drizzled in evoo in foil  in the oven 1 hr 300*  when cool, squeeze the soft garlic out and spead it on the hot crusty bread.
> 
> Another way is to make individual toasted slices and rub each with a clove of garlic.  the flavor will permeate the bread nicely. (1 or 2 cloves of garlic will do a whole loaf)




I thought that I invented the "roasted garlic" method for bread! That's exactly the way I do it, Robo410, and may add just a tad of butter, dried chives, and sprinkle with paprika.  I also like to rub roasted garlic (which mashes easily) over any meat, let set, and then grill or broil.  Delicious!


----------



## Barb L. (Apr 19, 2007)

I make mine many different ways, the easy way like Middie other times I put it under the broiler to brown, take out and brush my garlic butter that I have simmered awhile.  Then sprinkle w/ parms when it comes out.

Kadesma - Like your idea of the addition of anchovies, hubby and I both like them!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2007)

Barb L. said:
			
		

> I make mine many different ways, the easy way like Middie other times I put it under the broiler to brown, take out and brush my garlic butter that I have simmered awhile. Then sprinkle w/ parms when it comes out.
> 
> Kadesma - Like your idea of the addition of anchovies, hubby and I both like them!


Thanks Barb,
 I do use unsalted butter for this as reg butter and the anchovies plus the oil they are packed in make the bread to salty for me..Others might prefer reg butter though so whatever works is a go for it at my house 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Apr 19, 2007)

Depending on what I'm eating it with, sometimes I like my bread to be soft inside. To fix it that way, I slice the loaf almost all the way through, leaving it attached at the bottom. Then I put bits of butter between the slices, dust with granulated garlic, wrap the whole thing up in foil and stick in the oven. 

We do the bread all kinds of ways, though. We haven't tried it with anchovies, however. That sounds good...kind of like bagna calda.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 19, 2007)

Constance said:
			
		

> Depending on what I'm eating it with, sometimes I like my bread to be soft inside. To fix it that way, I slice the loaf almost all the way through, leaving it attached at the bottom. Then I put bits of butter between the slices, dust with granulated garlic, wrap the whole thing up in foil and stick in the oven.
> 
> We do the bread all kinds of ways, though. We haven't tried it with anchovies, however. That sounds good...kind of like bagna calda.


Yep, all you do is eliminate the dip,dunk and drip 

kadesma


----------



## csalt (Apr 19, 2007)

I slice a french stick diagonally across, not quite all the way through but all the way along at about 1" intervals. Thicker or thinner to your taste.
Mix up the type of butter you like, salted or unsalted, with chopped or minced garlic ( or even dried garlic if you want to cheat) With a knife insert a good dollop between each slice, then spread a generous amount all across the top. Wrap in foil and bake about 15 mins; then undo the foil and bake on high to brown the top.


----------



## Aria (Apr 20, 2007)

We make ours the way Constance makes hers. YES.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 21, 2007)

I like mine to have crispy edges, dark golden sides, but still a little soft inside.  I slice french bread nice and thick.  I spread a mixture of butter and garlic on both sides of the bread.  Then I put it under the broiler and broil it until each side is dark golden.

 Barbara


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 21, 2007)

We slice our loaf from one length to the other and have two halves.  Cover each half with garlic spread and any other favorites such as paprika...etc. 
Lay them side by side on a flat bread pan and put in 400F oven until the bread is warm and the topping has melted (sometimes there is cheese on it).  The outside next to the pan may get crusty which is good.  

Making garlic cheddar biscuits, crackers and crisp bread are some more favorites.


----------

